# Do you have other talents that can be related to Halloween?



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I was a cartonnist when I was way younger and teached comic, cartoons and animations for 7 years for kids, teens and adults (that was the worst). When I reached 30, I quit due into concentrating on my new married life at the time ( I was working 7 days a week at the time, 3 jobs, my main job during the week, and teached on weekends). I loved it, but I didn't have the energy for it anymore (My new Brazilien wife kept me busy at home (L).

Anyway, Last August, I bougt myself a Nintendo 3DS, and downloaded this drawing program on it "COLORS" and it got me into doodling again. Since then, I been drawing a lot on the small screen. Here is part of the first horror comic I drew on it (I am just showing the end, as it's too long to put downloaded all ot it). The second one "Regret", is a current work, and every few days, I doodle a few new pages. I am planning a new story, directly about Halloween in the future.

Hope you enjoy.. Please do realised, this is not my best work, but for quick doodles, I think they are pretty good.

Do you have other talents that can be related to Halloween?


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

ABout the story "Regret", if you are wondering where are they, the music playing is a huge clue.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Pretty Good for just doodling! I'm thinking that the script in red, represents writing blood? My thoughts while watching it was that it reminded me of someone using red lipstick and writing on a bathroom mirror. Somewhat reminiscent of the "Film Noir" days, and the music fits the style as well. Great Job!

As for a talent related to Halloween, yes I would say I do. I would say that I fall under the category of a Vincent Price style for voice. I like to do voice overs and narration's for scary themes for Halloween, besides having a yard haunt every year.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay...where's the rest of the story??? Very cool and very talented work...if not a little disturbing!! if that was just the ending, I'd love to see how you got us there.
I, too, also used to draw- some pretty abstract stuff full of color and shape and also comics....single panels, like the Far Side (Larson is my hero!) but stopped for no apparent reason. I was just thinking of drawing again and pulled out a couple of dusty unfinished things and started to finish them. I also was thinking of a few single panel comics based on Halloween that I will now get to work on as well. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing what a person can do with talent!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> As for a talent related to Halloween, yes I would say I do. I would say that I fall under the category of a Vincent Price style for voice. I like to do voice overs and narration's for scary themes for Halloween, besides having a yard haunt every year.


Hey that's cool TW! Ever since I was a small child, I loved Vincent Price's voice. Love him!

Osenator - that's one creepy cool comic.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Being a huge Vincent Price fan, I would love to hear you read some audio horror stories.
Thank you all for the comments. I wonder I should do another vid of my other drawings on my 3DS stuff (mostly beautiful women in bikinies) (L). Hey, I like drawing beautiful women, ask my wife. When people complain that I draw the sexy ladies, I tell them "Sorry, but I rather not draw guys in bikinies..)(L).


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've worked as a contract fiction writer on occasion. I'm seriously contemplating a few short stories featuring a backstory for my haunt. Not sure if I'll get around to it, but I figure it would make for a fun promo web site.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Hey that's cool TW! Ever since I was a small child, I loved Vincent Price's voice. Love him!


Okay, maybe I should say that my voice doesn't exactly sound like his, but it's more in the manner that I narrate. That's what I mean in style. I defiantly don't want to, nor am I wanting to take away anything from Vincent Price. His voice was unique unto himself. My voice is actually a little deeper than his was. And of course I don't have the professional sound board to enhance his voice when he was recording voice overs and the like. And of course we all pay tribute to his narration on MJ's Thriller album. THAT ONE IS HARD TO BEAT!!!!!! :jol:


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I write horror films. I've made a few and i'm being paid to help make a promo for the haunt I work at


----------



## bcstuff (Sep 3, 2011)

Every new hobby leads me to more hobbies.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Certainly my scrapbooking days helped me with my Halloween invitations! And a few years of radio announcing also helped put together some instructional CD's on how to get to our house. Not sure about anything else other than a warped mind LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can do two totally fab voices for narrations - witch and old crone:jol:


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I did a second vid, hope you guys like it


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought we had another thread with this idea. Here it is...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29900


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Does skills and talent are the same? In art, you will see people with total zero skills pullout some consider being masterpeices, being called talented, like a painting monkey or that little girl that was over hyped by the stupid media a few years ago. Anyone can learn skills, but not many have talents. 

For exemple, I knew this cartonnist, he could draw anything, the simpsons, batman, and such, but he could not draw one single original peice. For me, that's not talent, it's a skill. He learn to copy. 

When I teached, parents would ask me "Is my kid/teen will be great after your courses?" 
I would respond "Not likely, if they have no talent in this, there is nothing I can do for them. If they do have some talent, I'll do my best to improve it.". They like my answers, as I was always honest. I told my student, if you suckl at drawing people, you might be great at drawing animals and such. 

Everyone as talent is something, you just need to find it and work hard at it. Most people expect to be good instantly, like being rich for nothing. 

That is why I find thoses HOW TO DRAW book such a joke. Only you can develop your own skills and talent, and imagination, that it's so dead in many people today's society.

JM


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The haunter community has a pretty strong emphasis on craft, which is more skill than talent (though the latter is very often on display), but I like that it encourages people to try new things. There are so many diverse areas to pursue. You never know what might click, that you wouldn't have thought of outside of this context. I'm sure many hidden talents have been discovered that way.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I totally agree, Austemandrew, that's why when people apply their own touches on props, or make them their own, that's when the talent comes out. Like mentionned, everyone has talent into something, you just need to find it and use for your purpose.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm pretty good at drinking beer.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Monk said:


> I'm pretty good at drinking beer.


Really? Cause I'm not so good at that. I think I might need more practice at it. Maybe I should practice everyday, so I can get really good.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I can do two totally fab voices for narrations - witch and old crone:jol:


I can attest for the witch voice! I use her voice for my witch and get soooo many compliments on it!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

My day job is as a set designer for theatre. I've made my living as a theatrical scenic artist and as a theatre prop master. I also teach at the university level.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes. I like creating costume characters.

I usually develop the character and my costumer takes it from there.

Some of my characters are:

The Vampire Lestat
The Evil Warlock
The Ugly Duchess

and in process:

Mother Bates
Old Hag Witch.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Apparently, I can do shading and make things look rotten and/or decrepit. Otherwise, can't draw or paint or anything else artistic. Both of my brothers can draw. Why not me....whyeeeeeee?


----------

